# CA Divorce, Anybody been through it?



## millmant (Dec 23, 2009)

Well things are move too fast for me, but I anticipate my wife to file right away.

Before, my reason i thought I can save my marriage. However, i know realize from hanging out here and other forums that it is in her mind its over. Don't like it,, but it is what it is.

Now my concern is regarding the effect it will have on our health insurance and the children's insurance which is done through the Healthy Family program.

Just looking for some feed back is all.

Thanks


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

millmant, I am very sorry to hear about this, but the good thing is, you are coming to terms with it. Like you've said... it is what it is. And although painful, for you, this is where the healing process begins.

If the divorce process is anywhere near the same in California as it is in Florida, more than likely you and your spouse will meet with a court appointed mediator after the divorce papers are filed. This is usually the first of a long process. While you are in that mediation, you will either come to an agreement on the topics that will be tabled or not. Either way, you will have a pretty good idea as to what she is up to and where you are really going to need to focus your battle strategy.

All of the questions that you have will have answers soon enough. Try to research the family laws in your state and area to try and get an idea as to what you are going up against. Knowledge is key here. The better you are prepared, the better your chances of coming through this without being completely blown away.


----------

